# Solved: Fallout 3 Crash.



## MrSlisk (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi!

I have the 1.4 US Patch of Fallout 3.
And I'm running on Vista x32 Ultimate SP1

When I am 'The Pint Sized Slasher' in Tranquility Lane, everytime I kill a person, and then walk into a door, or out a door, Fallout shuts down to desktop.
Is there any way to fix this or just pass this quest by cheat codes?
I've tried "GetQuestCompleted" but I only get and error saying "Missing Parameter Quest"

Please help!


----------



## Tanis (May 30, 2006)

Have you tried completing tranquility lane without going down the pint sized slasher route? That will progress you past that area and possibly avoid the problem you are having.

Not really a 'fix' i know, perhaps more of a 'workaround'.


----------



## MrSlisk (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh I did not know that was possible, is there any way to abort that quest or do I have to start over again? 
Because I don't have any saves before it =(


----------



## Tanis (May 30, 2006)

If you are already the Pint Sized Slasher and can't go back at all, even to a sligthly early part of Tranquility Lane then you may have a problem.

Personally I never overwrite saves, every time I save any game I always use a new slot. If the game only has a limited number I cycle through them as I save, its a good practice as you never know whats going to happen and it will always give the option to go back a bit if you need to.

If I remember right the game automatically loads you last save if you die doesn't it? Thats the only way I could think of, off the top of my head, for cancelling the quest, and that's not going to help.

If you do manage to restart it, then speak to the old woman (can't remember her name, but she comes to talk to you fairly early on in the quest line) the one that goes on about the girl being power crazy etc. She makes a reference to the abandoned house and an exit there (same house where the dog kennel is that you get the Pint Sized Slasher mask and knife from). You just need to figure out how to open the exit


----------



## MrSlisk (Mar 4, 2009)

Yeah I got so annoyed so I made a new save and started over.
I just got to Tranquility Lane and then I had to go. 
I remember the old lady, and I know that I searched the Abandoned House without any luck, do you might have any idéa where the exit may be located?

I tried setting everything to low quality and I got a little further, I managed to kill everyone except one, but after that it crashed over and over again, but I will do a full search of the abandoned house when I get home, I will post the results as fast as I can! =)


----------



## Tanis (May 30, 2006)

MrSlisk said:


> Yeah I got so annoyed so I made a new save and started over.
> I just got to Tranquility Lane and then I had to go.
> I remember the old lady, and I know that I searched the Abandoned House without any luck, do you might have any idéa where the exit may be located?


Its on the ground floor near the front door when you go in, however, you can't see it until you break the code in the house to display it. Try touching items on the ground floor near entrance and see what happens, that will (hopefully) point you in the right direction.


----------



## MrSlisk (Mar 4, 2009)

What kind of a code is it? I mean, is it on a paper or is it written somewhere in the house, or is it even a number/letter code? 


EDIT: Is there any working crash-fix you know that works? Or do I need to wait for Bethesda to make fixes/patches?

Because now I have noticed alot more crashes then before, I had none since I patched to v1.4, but now when I walks into a house (door) I usually get crashes.


----------



## Tanis (May 30, 2006)

The 'code' is nothing visual as such (im trying to remain a bit cryptic rather than giving you the answer outright haha, but im not very good at it).

When you go in there is a small table to your right (i think) with a vase on it, a table infront of you with a brick and something else on it (possibly gnome).

Click on these items (and others nearby) and 'listen', then click each one in turn and 'listen' for the result 

As for the crashes, I never really suffered much when I played it. I had around 2 or maybe 3 crash to desktop problems throughout the whole game. I was running the latest patch, whichever that was a month or so ago.

Afraid im away in about 5 minutes so won't be able to give you any further answers until tomorrow.


----------



## MrSlisk (Mar 4, 2009)

Okay, Do you run in Medium, High etc. details?
When I 'activated' the gnome, It crashed 

---
EDIT: Finaly got it to work, I had to save after 'activating' each item (found a walkthruogh, did not want to start fallout a million times over and over).
---
Thanks for your help, I would never thought of something like that in the Abandoned house =)


----------



## Tanis (May 30, 2006)

Glad you got through it, I always try and avoid giving direct answers in games unless specifically asked for it as I thinks it nice to try and work things out. I have, however, used walkthroughs myself aswell 

You do seem to have an underlying problem somewhere though if it is crashing that much. 

What are you full system specs (graphics make / model, cpu, ram, hard drive, motherboard, sound etc)?

Are all you drivers up to date?


----------



## MrSlisk (Mar 4, 2009)

Yeah I don't like direct answers myself, useless if you bought a game just to play it through in 30min.

I know my drivers are up to date, I'm not home at the momemt so I will edit this post later.

*Specs:*
Graphic Card; NVIDIA GeForce 8800

All I knew so far
Please tell me what kind of specs you need  cause I've got "EVEREST Ultimate Edition" so I can see it all, and it's alot.


----------



## MrSlisk (Mar 4, 2009)

I managed to finish the game, with 1 crash.
I'll mark this solved, thanks for your help!


----------

